# bugs.gentoo.org unbrauchbar?

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hallo Leute

Meine ich das nur oder ist bugs.gentoo.org einfach nur unbrauchbar?

Folgendes:

Mein System musste dringendst mal wieder aufgeräumt werden. Da ich ausserdem noch zu gcc4 wechseln wollte, standen

```
emerge -eav system

emerge -eav world
```

bei mir an. Nun, ich habe diese leidvolle Arbeit inkl. des entwanzens hinter mich gebracht und bin auf zwei unangenehme Fehler gestossen. Ich konnte die selbständig lösen, wollte aber sogleich bei bugs.gentoo.org nachschauen ob die Fehler schon bekannt sind.

Tja, und entweder habe ich (noch) nicht kapiert wie bugs.gentoo.org eigentlich funktioniert (ist wahrscheinlich  :Wink:  ) oder aber das Ding ist wirklich Müll.

Hier die Fehler, welche ich gefunden/behoben hatte:

Fehler 1: DMESG Output auf der Konsole

Die Lösung ist simpel. Einfach in /etc/conf.d/rc RC_DMESG_LOGLEVEL durch RC_DMESG_LEVEL ersetzen.

Nun gut... ich habe geforscht und herausgefunden, dass Bug 147611 der Mainthread zu diesem Bug ist (zumindest gehe ich davon aus, wenn alle anderen BUGS ein Duplikat von diesem sind). 

Was mich hier stört ist folgendes:

- Am 14. September schreibt SpanKY "fixed in svn". Warum zum Geier synce ich dann nach 8 Tagen immer noch ein "defektes" Baselayout?

- Warum muss ich erst alle anderen duplikate durchlesen nur um im Bug 147946 zu lesen "it is fixed, just not yet released"? Warum kann das nicht im Hauptbug drinn stehen?

- Und warum dauert das so lange bis es endlich "released" wird? Worauf wartet SpanKY??

Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich bin sicher SpanKY hat nebenbei noch anderes/wichtigeres zu tun und ich möchte ihn auch nicht schlecht machen! Aber muss das wirklich sein, dass bei solch einem simplen BUG so lange gewartet wird?

Fehler 2: Beim booten spuckt udevd eine Fehlermeldung "%e is deprecated [...]"

Auch hier ist die Lösung einfach. /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules editieren und in den 4 Zeilen in denen %e vorkommt ein%n daraus machen.

Was mich hier stört ist folgendes:

- Einige Bugs sind Duplikate vom einten Bug, der einte Bug ist aber selber wieder ein Duplikat vom zweitem Bug usw. Welcher BUG ist den nun DER Bug, welchen ich lesen sollte um zu erfahren was denn nun zu tun angedacht wurde?

Und kommt jetzt nicht mit:"Lies halt alle schnell durch!"

Folgende BUGS handeln von ein und demselben Fehler:

128827

133165

127815

128824

128830

131254

134301

147018

134302

etc.

- Das Problem wird anscheinend seit Mitte April 2006 rumgeschleppt? Warum wird nicht einfach %e durch %n ersetzt (Okay, in einigen Bugs berichten Leute, dass die Nummerierung nicht gleich ist wie bei %e und Sie deshalb Probleme haben)? Aber würde es nicht eher Sinn machen, das einfach zu ändern und den User halt zu sagen "Aendere halt deine Config: aus cdrom0 wird cdrom, aus cdrom1 wird cdrom0!"

Warum wird sowas über soviele Monate verschleppt? Kein Wunder dass es da soviele Dups gibt...

Wie bereits geschrieben. Ich will weder jemanden schlecht machen noch will ich Entscheidungen der Devs in Frage stellen (z.B. warum man solange auf das Lösen eines Problemes wartet). Aber entweder müsste sowas transparenter gestaltet werden oder ich habe einfach noch nicht begriffen wie das bei bugs.gentoo.org läuft...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

paßt irgendwie besser hierher

Beide Fehler sind ja eher kosmetischer Natur, jedenfalls führen sie nicht zu Abstüzen oder nichtfunktionieren von irgend etwas systemkritischem.

Von daher verstehe ich die Logik der Devs schon das dies nicht mit Hochdruck via rev-bump gepusht wird.

Kosmetische Fehler sind ja mehr etwas das man im normalen Updatezyklus einfach mit erledigt, d.h. beim nächsten anstehenden Update ist der Patch dann einfach mit enthalten.

Was mir allerdings auf die Schnelle auch nicht ganz klar ist, ist warum nicht der älteste Bug der 'richtige' ist sondern ein neuerer.

Vom logischen Standpunkt aus ist ein Dupe schließlich deswegen ein Dupe weil 'es' bereits vorher da war.

Alleine das richtige Bugtracking ist eine Wissenschaft für sich. Solange die Devs sich noch damit auskennen soll es mi recht sein wie es ist.

Lieber suche ich in b.g.o etwas länger und finde eine Lösung/Beschreibung als das ich nichts finde aber alles sauber und logisch zugeht - mal so ganz platt gesagt.

----------

## l3u

Aber es ich ja so, daß dieses %e-Problem nicht dadurch gelöst wird, daß man stattdessen %n schreibt, weil %n irgendwie was anderes macht als %e. Keine Ahnung, wie das genau ist, aber dazu gab's schon einige Threads. Da nicht passiert, außer dieser Meldung, lasse ich's einfach so, bis der udev-Maintainer sich vielleicht mal dazu bequemt, eine "offizielle" Lösung zu machen ;-)

----------

## toskala

hehe, bugs.gentoo.org saugt enorm, einfach schon deshalb, weil man absolut nichts findet wenn man denn mal sucht... ich versuche das ding so weit es geht zu meiden

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo!

Also das "%e"-Problem hat mich trotz kosmetik schon ein wenig genervt. Aber ich hab das jetzt mal geändert, danke STiGMaTa_ch.

Ich fände es trotzdem ganz nett wenn es irgendwo eine Erklärung hierzu gibt wie man das ordentlich macht.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

@Think4UrS11

Trotzdem. Dieser "kosmetische %e" Fehler exisitiert bereits seit April. Dann patcht man halt den Source damit die Meldung nicht mehr ausgegeben wird oder ändert die Config entsprechend ab. Ich finde es einfach nicht gut, wenn sowas mehrere Monate vor sich hindümpelt.

@Libby

 *Quote:*   

> [...]weil %n irgendwie was anderes macht als %e[...]

 

Zumindest die Zaehlung scheint nicht mehr gleich zu sein. Gab es mit %e ein cdrom0 und ein cdrom1 gibt es nun mit %n ein cdrom und ein cdrom0. Aber so tragisch finde ich das nicht. Wenn es mehr ist, dann frage ich mich warum %e überhaupt als deprecated angesehen wird und entfernt werden soll. Wird ja wohl einen Ersatz dafür angedacht worden sein...

@toskala

 *Quote:*   

> [...]ich versuche das ding so weit es geht zu meiden

 

Was ja eigentlich auch schade ist. Wobei ich es ja auch nur im Notfall anfasse.

@ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> Ich fände es trotzdem ganz nett wenn es irgendwo eine Erklärung hierzu gibt wie man das ordentlich macht.

 

So wie es aussieht weiss das noch niemand so genau   :Rolling Eyes: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## b3cks

Ich finde b.g.o eigentlich gar nicht schlecht. Zumindest findet man dort meist eine vernünftige Fehlerbeschreibung und ggfs. auch Lösung, da sich die Maintainer und Devs dort auch zu Wort melden. Nur muss man hoffen, dass der Fehler dort schon verzeichnet ist und b.g.o nicht wieder so langsam ist, das man es eigentlich nicht gebrauchen kann. Eine zentrale Anlaufstelle für alle Beteiligten (Maintainer, Devs, User, etc.) bezüglich Bugs (Diskussion neuer eBuilds, etc.) ist meiner Meinung nach schon sehr sinnvoll.

----------

## Knieper

Mich nervt am meisten, dass man sich anmelden muss.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Carlo

STiGMaTa_ch: Erstens ist (zumindest in deinem Sinne) nicht Bugzilla unbrauchbar, sondern das Werk derjenigen, die die Bugs abarbeiten. Im Idealfall blieben die Bugs solange offen, bis entsprechende Ebuilds stabil markiert sind; Dies ist bei der gegebenen "Personaldecke" leider kaum durchzuhalten. Zweitens findet nicht sämtliche Entwicklungsarbeit direkt an den Ebuilds statt - und ich denke niemand möchte sich an höhere zweistellige Revisionsänderungen gewöhnen. D.h. unkritische Bugs werden nach Möglichkeit gesammelt und dann später in einer neuen Ebuild Revision verbreitet. Daß niemand fehlerfrei arbeitet, kommunikative und andere Mängel nicht immer so einfach zu beseitigen sind, brauche ich sicher nicht weiter auszuführen. Wenn du den entsprecheden Bugs einen höfliche Kritik anfügst, schadet das sicher nicht - die Reaktion kann von NIL bis unpassed sein; Im äußersten Fall wende dich an das User Relations Team. Sich hier im Forum Luft zu machen, ändert an der Situation nichts.  :Smile: 

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Mich nervt am meisten, dass man sich anmelden muss.  

 

Oje. Doch nur ein Mal. Ohne geht es leider nicht, weil die Personen nicht auseinanderzuhalten wären, wenn die Pseudonyme ständig wechselten. Von Spammern und anderen Spinnern mal ganz abgesehen.

Wirklich nervig ist nur, daß man es für jeden Bug-Tracker wieder tun muß. Hoffentlich erfährt OpenID möglichst bald breitere Unterstützung.

----------

## hoschi

Der Loglevel-Fehler ist nicht einfach nur rein kosmetisch, wenn du jedesmal die Shell vollgeschrieben bekommst, nur weil irgendwas eingesteckt wurde, dann nervt es schon gewaltig. Dass ist in etwa wie ein Instant-Messenger auf dem Desktop, der immer aufpoppt anstatt das Trayicon blinken zu lassen.

Nur bloed ist es, wenn man gerade passwd oder emerge verwendet, da werde diese "Zwischenrufe" schon eher gemeingefaehrlich.

Jetzt muss man aber auch sagen, wenn man jeden kleinen Bug sofort offizell fixt, dann haben wir bald das gleiche gebandsche wie im Sucker-Tree des Kernels. Von daher, warte ich dann manchmal doch lieber bis alles auf einmal erledigt wird, und dann zwar sauber.

----------

## Knieper

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oje. Doch nur ein Mal. Ohne geht es leider nicht, weil die Personen nicht auseinanderzuhalten wären

 

Muss man ja in den meisten Faellen auch nicht. Wenn man wiedererkannt werden moechte, kann man sich immer noch anmelden.

 *Quote:*   

> Von Spammern und anderen Spinnern mal ganz abgesehen.

 

Spammer und Spinner koennen sich auch anmelden, also aendert das gar nichts.

 *Quote:*   

> Wirklich nervig ist nur, daß man es für jeden Bug-Tracker wieder tun muß.

 

Tja... spricht eher fuer meine Bedenken.

----------

## Carlo

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Der Loglevel-Fehler ist nicht einfach nur rein kosmetisch

 

Habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Ich kümmere mich nur nicht ums baselayout und kann die Frage, warum der Fix noch nicht im stabilen Portage Baum gelandet ist, daher nicht beantworten.

----------

## Carlo

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Muss man ja in den meisten Faellen auch nicht. Wenn man wiedererkannt werden moechte, kann man sich immer noch anmelden.

 

Du hast dir die andere Seite nicht überlegt. Bei einem Bug mit ein paar dutzend Kommentaren, bei dem man am Ende nicht mehr weiß, welcher von wem kommt, ist Schluß mit lustig.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Spammer und Spinner koennen sich auch anmelden, also aendert das gar nichts.

 

Das ist eine Kosten/Nutzen-Relation. Und für Bugzilla lohnt sich ein Anmelden für Spammer anscheinend nicht; Ansonsten wäre die Aufrüst-Spirale schon weiter.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Tja...

 

Sei nicht so bequem!  :Razz: 

----------

## Knieper

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Du hast dir die andere Seite nicht überlegt. Bei einem Bug mit ein paar dutzend Kommentaren, bei dem man am Ende nicht mehr weiß, welcher von wem kommt, ist Schluß mit lustig.

 

Ich denke das geht besser als man vlt. annimmt. Diskutieren muss man dort ja nicht wirklich - maximal Rueckmeldungen abliefern. Die "au ja bei mir isses auch so"-Beitraege kann man in den meisten Faellen auch loeschen.   :Cool: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> STiGMaTa_ch: Erstens ist (zumindest in deinem Sinne) nicht Bugzilla unbrauchbar, sondern das Werk derjenigen, die die Bugs abarbeiten. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Sich hier im Forum Luft zu machen, ändert an der Situation nichts.  

 

Damit hast du sicherlich Recht. Aber ich sagte ja

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> [...]entweder habe ich (noch) nicht kapiert wie bugs.gentoo.org eigentlich funktioniert (ist wahrscheinlich  )[...]

 

Von daher war es nicht nur ein Frustpost  :Wink: 

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> [...]Dies ist bei der gegebenen "Personaldecke" leider kaum durchzuhalten.

 

Gut, dann frage ich mal anders herum. WARUM ist die Personaldecke so klein? Seid Ihr zu Elitär? Ist die Aufgabe so anschpruchsvoll, dass nur Quantenphysik Abgänger da mitmachen können? Wollt Ihr gar nicht mehr Leute?

Versteh das bitte nicht falsch. Ich meine die Frage Ernsthaft. Hat sich da schon mal jemand Gedanken darüber gemacht? Seit ich hier angemeldet bin ist die Situation immer gleich. Es scheint mir wie mit den Parkplätzen in der Zürcher Innenstadt zu sein. JEDER weiss, dass es zu wenige hat - schon seit Jahren. Jeder findet die Situation unhaltbar. Aber irgendwie passiert nichts, weil niemand sich zuständig fühlt.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Wenn du den entsprecheden Bugs einen höfliche Kritik anfügst, schadet das sicher nicht - die Reaktion kann von NIL bis unpassed sein; Im äußersten Fall wende dich an das User Relations Team.

 

In welchen der vielen %e bugs würdest du es denn posten? (Bin da echt ein wenig überfordert)

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## return13

vielleicht sollte das gentoo system etwas offener und transparenter gestaltet sein, damit solche Fragen nicht auftauchen, und jemand der Unterstützung leisten möchte auch leichter dazu im Stande ist...

----------

## Genone

 *return13 wrote:*   

> vielleicht sollte das gentoo system etwas offener und transparenter gestaltet sein, damit solche Fragen nicht auftauchen, und jemand der Unterstützung leisten möchte auch leichter dazu im Stande ist...

 

Noch offener und transparenter? Fällt mir nicht allzuviel ein wie das gehen sollte.

----------

## return13

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> WARUM ist die Personaldecke so klein? Seid Ihr zu Elitär? Ist die Aufgabe so anschpruchsvoll, dass nur Quantenphysik Abgänger da mitmachen können? Wollt Ihr gar nicht mehr Leute?
> 
> 

 

wenn solche Fragen auftauchen, die die Eingnungsvorraussetzungen betreffen, denke ich das Tansparenz schon ne Rolle spielt, oder die Art es zu vermitteln zu scheitern scheint...

----------

## hoschi

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Der Loglevel-Fehler ist nicht einfach nur rein kosmetisch 
> 
> Habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Ich kümmere mich nur nicht ums baselayout und kann die Frage, warum der Fix noch nicht im stabilen Portage Baum gelandet ist, daher nicht beantworten.

 

Sagt ja auch keiner.

----------

## Carlo

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Gut, dann frage ich mal anders herum. WARUM ist die Personaldecke so klein? Seid Ihr zu Elitär? Ist die Aufgabe so anschpruchsvoll, dass nur Quantenphysik Abgänger da mitmachen können? Wollt Ihr gar nicht mehr Leute?

 

Absolut gesehen ist sie ja nicht so klein. Allerdings bestehen Organisationsmängel und die Relation Pakete/Entwickler stimmt imho nicht. Mehr interessierte und vor allem qualifizierte Menschen sind immer erwünscht.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Es scheint mir wie mit den Parkplätzen in der Zürcher Innenstadt zu sein. JEDER weiss, dass es zu wenige hat - schon seit Jahren. Jeder findet die Situation unhaltbar. Aber irgendwie passiert nichts, weil niemand sich zuständig fühlt.

 

Meine Analogie wäre eher der große, verschlampte Vorstadt-Parkplatz: Jeder will Parken, aber nur da wo's einigermaßen trocken ist.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> In welchen der vielen %e bugs würdest du es denn posten? (Bin da echt ein wenig überfordert)

 

Wenn, dann in den der die Duplikate auf sich vereinigt. Auf der anderen Seite bemerke ich Kommentare auch oft nicht, wenn der Bug den Status fixed hat und ich wenig Zeit habe, den Berg Emails abzuarbeiten. Insofern wäre in diesem Fall eine Email an Greg evtl. sinnvoller.

Bezüglich dmsg hat sich gerade jemand auf der gentoo-dev Mailing-Liste Luft gemacht.

----------

## b3cks

Gut, nun ist mir auch mal was negatives aufgefallen, was aber nicht direkt das System vom b.g.o. betrifft. Und zwar brauch(t)e ich einen Taschenrechner. Da man ja so etwas hin und wieder braucht, habe ich mir ein, meiner Meinung nach passendes, Taschenrechner-Proggy ausgesucht, nämlich galculator. Nun habe ich diesen emerged und das Prog geht nicht. Der Aufruf über ein Terminal erbrachte dann die Erkenntnis, dass galculator ein Problem mit der (neuen) glibc hat. Auf b.g.o. fand ich sofort nun zwei Reports (1 & 2) die genau diesen Fehler beschreiben. Eigentlich sehr schön. Die Lösung wäre auch ein einfacher Version-Bump im Tree, da mit der neuen Version der Fehler behoben ist. Nur darauf warten alle Beteiligten seit dem 01.05.2006! Das lässt Zweifel aufkommen... Und da ich keine Lust und vor allem keine Zeit damit verschwenden wollte ein halbes Dutzend solcher Tools zu testen, bis ich ein passendes gefunden habe und die anderen inklusive ihrer Abhängigkeiten wieder gelöscht habe, habe ich meinen (Berufs-)Schultaschenrechner ausgekramt. Auch auf ein weiteres Unstable-Paket wollte ich verzichten.

----------

## Knieper

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Knieper wrote:*   Tja... 
> 
> Sei nicht so bequem! 

 

Weiteres  Beispiel:

 *Takumo wrote:*   

> ich leg mir doch jetzt keinen an, nur weil ich EIN Problem habe! Kann das da nicht bitte irgendwer für mich posten, der einen Account hat?

 

Gentoo verschenkt dort echt Ressourcen...

----------

## schachti

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Und zwar brauch(t)e ich einen Taschenrechner

 

http://www.google.de/intl/de/help/features.html#calculator

----------

## b3cks

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Und zwar brauch(t)e ich einen Taschenrechner 
> 
> http://www.google.de/intl/de/help/features.html#calculator

 

Als Google-Freak (Ups, geoutet.  :Embarassed: ) kenn ich diese Funktion schon länger.

Nur leider unterstützt dieser Rechner nicht alle Funktionen, die ich zu dem Zeitpunkt gebraucht habe.

/e: Edith wollte noch mal motzen und loswerden, dass es immer noch keinen Version-Dump gab, was das Problem mit galculator behebt. Irgendwie armseelig. Aber Gentoo ansonsten zur vollsten Zufriedenheit - abgesehen davon, dass trotz vorhandener eBuilds noch kein Xfce 4.4 RC1 im Portage ist - funktioniert, wird auch nicht großartig weiter gemeckert.

----------

